# Desperately need an definitive answer on Legoland,Windsor



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi All, 
I am travelling to Legoland, Windsor and need to know for definite if you can overnight there in the coach park. I am getting different opinions and need to clarify.
I have tried to book into three local camp sites but all want a two night booking but unfortunately we only need one night.

I would be grateful fo any help

Thanks
Finyar


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Desperately need an definitive answer on Legoland,Windso*



finyar said:


> Hi All,
> I am travelling to Legoland, Windsor and need to know for definite if you can overnight there in the coach park.
> Finyar


The only way you will get a definitive answer is to ask Legoland:

Email: [email protected]

Telephone: 0871 2222 001

G


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Thanks G,
Great Idea,I phoned Legoland today and unforunately they have only an automated service and so got no information. I sent them an email this aftenoon but got no response as of yet.

Problem is we are leaving tomorrow night and need know?

If any one else could help it would be great

Many Thanks

Finyar


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Try this number, it is listed on say no to 1870 as their switchboard number:

01753 626111

Gerry


----------



## finyar (May 25, 2008)

Hi Gerry, 
Thanks for the tip, will try in the morning

Finyar


----------



## jackc (Feb 18, 2006)

*legoland windsor overnight parking*

For the record, you can park overnight in Legoland Winsor.
Usually in the coach carpark. However a very nice security guard let us park in the staff car park near the park & ride entrance (as was quieter).
He advised me that gates close at 11PM so if we wanted to pop out for some dinner we should return before then.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

*Re: legoland windsor overnight parking*



jackc said:


> However a very nice security guard let us park in the staff car park near the park & ride entrance (as was quieter).
> .


Thanks for that jackc. Useful information - can you put it in the campsites database ?

It quite restores your faith in human nature that there are still officals out there prepared to be nice to motorhomers !!

G


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 25, 2014)

*windsor overnight parking*

Yes, I can highly recommend staying in windsor. Overnight parking for larger motorhomes in the coach car park, but only at the top end by the main entrance. The parking attendantes are very helpful, but remember to buy a ticket in the car park meter not the coach meter. Windor was a wonderful place to visit, the castle, the wonderful restaurants and shopping. Main line railway into London. Cost is approx £6.50 for 24 hours.


----------



## Narla (Jun 8, 2010)

*Windsor overnight parking*

Thanks for listing excellent information on parking in Windsor. We are off next week. You say park in the coach park, do you gave any more clarification on that? How do we know where it us? 
Thanks for help.
Karen


----------



## lucky1 (Apr 25, 2014)

hi.you can google it but i am sure it,s alma road coach park.its right at the end of of alma road and well sign posted.park on the left near to the entrance.there is normaly attendants in the office of the car park.
who will assist you.but we paid £6.50 in the car park machine whitch took us to the next day.you are right in the centre of windsor and walking distance to elton.enjoy


----------

